# Wie würdet ihr solch eine Tabelle darstellen?



## Safran (15. April 2005)

Hi, meine frage ist wie ihr solch eine Tabelle darstellen würdet. 
Sie soll mit dem Inhalt mitwachsen, und das ist mein Problem.

Danke im Vorraus!


----------



## son gohan (15. April 2005)

Hallo,

also ich würd einfach oben drei Spalten machen und links und rechts die Bilder für die Ecken rein.

Darunter nur eine Spalte und der ganzen Tabelle eine Prozentangabe als Breiten Attribut.

Mit CSS und div Tags geht das auch, dafür nimmt man einfach ein komplettes div Tag mit Breite in Prozent wieder, für oben zwei div Tag und floatet die mit Bilder einmal rechts und links. dann darunter ein div Tag für Inhalt.

Also so das wären zwei einfach Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Safran (18. April 2005)

Soooo, hier seht ihr nochmals wie die Tabelle aussehen sollte (show.gif)

Allerdings sieht die Tabelle mit zu viel Inhalt so aus: (show2.gif)

Mein Code ist folgender:

```
<html>
<head>
<title>	</title>
</head>
<body>

<!-- Begin Table -->
<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="226">

<tr>
<td rowspan="1" colspan="6" width="226" height="3">
	<img name="tabelle0" src="tabelle_1x1.gif" width="226" height="3" border="0" alt="" /></td>
</tr>

<tr>
<td rowspan="1" colspan="3" width="53" height="13">
	<img name="tabelle1" src="tabelle_2x1.gif" width="53" height="13" border="0" alt="" /></td>
<td rowspan="1" colspan="1" width="109" height="13">
	<p align="center"><font size="1">Das ist der Titel</font></td>
<td rowspan="1" colspan="2" width="64" height="13">
	<img name="tabelle3" src="tabelle_2x3.gif" width="64" height="13" border="0" alt="" /></td>
</tr>

<tr>
<td rowspan="2" colspan="1" width="15" height="46" style="background:url('tabelle_3x1.gif')">
	</td>
<td rowspan="2" colspan="4" width="189" height="46">
	Das ist das Haus vom Nikolaus und neben an das vom Weinachtsmann<p>Das ist das Haus vom Nikolaus und neben an das vom Weinachtsmann</td>
<td rowspan="1" colspan="1" height="10" style="background:url('tabelle_3x3.gif')">
	</td>
</tr>

<tr>
<td rowspan="1" colspan="1" width="22" height="35" style="background:url('tabelle_4x1.gif')">
</td>
</tr>

<tr>
<td rowspan="1" colspan="2" width="22" height="11" style="background:url('tabelle_5x1.gif')">
	</td>
<td rowspan="1" colspan="3" width="182" height="11" style="background:url('tabelle_5x2.gif')">
	</td>
<td rowspan="1" colspan="1" width="22" height="11" style="background:url('tabelle_5x3.gif')">
	</td>
</tr>

<tr>
<td width="15" height="1">
	<img name="blank" SRC="blank.gif" width="15" height="1" border="0"></td>
<td width="7" height="1">
	<img name="blank" SRC="blank.gif" width="7" height="1" border="0"></td>
<td width="31" height="1">
	<img name="blank" SRC="blank.gif" width="31" height="1" border="0"></td>
<td width="109" height="1">
	<img name="blank" SRC="blank.gif" width="109" height="1" border="0"></td>
<td width="42" height="1">
	<img name="blank" SRC="blank.gif" width="42" height="1" border="0"></td>
<td width="22" height="1">
	<img name="blank" src="blank.gif" width="22" height="1" border="0"></td>
</tr>
</table>
<!-- End Table -->

</body>
</html>
```

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen...Danke im Vorraus!

Im Prinzip geht es nur um das rechte, obere Eck....


----------



## son gohan (18. April 2005)

Hallo,


sieht danach aus das dein Hintergund Bild zu öft wiederholt wird. Du könntest es höstens dadurch lösen indem du dein Hintergrundbild mühselig in drei Stücke schneidest und neu ansetzt, unten mitte und oben.


----------



## Safran (18. April 2005)

naja...eigentlich sollte sich genau dieses bild einmal anzeigen lassen. jedoch ist es in einer tabellenzelle die je größer die tabelle wird ebenfalls wächst...wie kann ich das verhindern?


----------



## son gohan (18. April 2005)

Ich denke da wirst du mit CSS und div Container die ein oder andere Tabellenspalte simulieren müssen, weil du den div Tags/Container ein feste Größe/Breite geben kannst.

Bei Tabellenspalten weis ich nicht mehr wie das ist mit dem festen Größen geben, weil ich die lange nicht mehr benutze.

Mein Tip bisjen rumspielen mit CSS und div Container das Ergebnis vor Augen halten und dan mus dan schon gehen.


----------

